# ID Please



## Tom (May 26, 2010)

This was basically dumped with a friend of mine. Obviously captive raised, albeit poorly, male, Gopherus. Around 8 years old. We were told that it was a CDT, but someone else recently wasn't so sure. Can anyone confirm or deny which species?


----------



## Tom (May 26, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 26, 2010)

I think Gopherus agassizii because it has a nuchal scute:

http://www.tortoise.org/archives/gophdiff.html

But the overall shape of the shell is Texas. Maybe a cross between the two? Send a PM to Danny. He's good at that.


----------



## Tom (May 26, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I think Gopherus agassizii because it has a nuchal scute:
> 
> http://www.tortoise.org/archives/gophdiff.html
> 
> But the overall shape of the shell is Texas. Maybe a cross between the two? Send a PM to Danny. He's good at that.



Thanks. I will.


----------



## egyptiandan (May 26, 2010)

Good call Yvonne  It is a cross between _Gopherus agassizii_ and _G. berlandieri_, Tom.

Danny


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 26, 2010)

Criminy, you guys are good.

Is that prominent under-neck scute the definitive feature of Desert Tortoises then, or is that found on other species as well?


----------



## egyptiandan (May 26, 2010)

Those are the gular scutes Stephanie.  There are a few species with long gular scutes, some paired, _Gopherus agassizii, G. berlandieri_ and _Centrochelys sulcata_, some single, _Astrochelys yniphora_ and _Chersina angulata_.

Danny


----------



## Tom (May 26, 2010)

Ugh! WHY would somebody do that?! Both species are great just the way they are. Anybody ever heard of neutering a tortoise? I want to make sure it never breeds.

So what are the legal implications for a hybrid? If its not a CDT, do all the laws still apply?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 26, 2010)

More than likely the people who had the parents had no clue that they were different kinds of tortoise. And yes, the Calif. Dept. of Fish & Game regulations apply to all Gopherus species that are in California. So if you have a Florida you have to register it. A Texas, must register, etc.


----------



## Shelly (May 26, 2010)

Tom said:


> Ugh! WHY would somebody do that?



Once you've had Gopherus berlandieri, you never go back.


----------



## Madortoise (May 27, 2010)

Very interesting. Hope you can take a good care of him, Tom. Did you name him yet?


----------



## Tom (May 27, 2010)

Madortoise said:


> Very interesting. Hope you can take a good care of him, Tom. Did you name him yet?



He's not mine. Belongs to my friend. He hadn't named him yet when I talked to him last. I know he'll be fine.


----------

